# 2nd Shooter Preview



## DiskoJoe (Apr 1, 2012)

So on Friday I helped shoot at a wedding. I have not gotten all of the raws back from the Lead photog but thought I would post a preview of some of the stuff I shot from that day. More to come once I get the rest of the raws. Comments and critiques welcome!

1. 



 tynan action shot by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
2.



 bending pose by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
3.



 cake by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
4.



 mother of the bride by DiskoJoe, on Flickr
5.



bride looking away by DiskoJoe, on Flickr


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

#1 - at least for the client is pretty useless.
#2 - crop it tighter. There's LOTs of room on the left of the girls AND if you look at the left leg of the girl on far right (doesn't really look good) = _crop it tighter_.
#3 - as a funky shot w/ some funky edit - NO PROBLEM. However, look carefully at the distortion: normal size head/upper body w/ distorted legs = _crop it tighter.
_by the way crop it tighter either in pp or while shooting#4 - ok, its a cake, again distortion (see #3)
#5 - if you compare #3 and #5, the BIGGEST difference (aside that #3 is asking for tighter crop) that just jumps out in my face is the composition. In this case, bride's view (body) is flat with respect to the camera angle (right and left shoulders are equally far from the camera). She look _bigger_ then she really is. Now look at #3 and this issue IS NOT there... Although there are times when its ok and nice, try not to pose or shoot people in similar poses as it isn't flattering. When shooting people marching down the isle that is DIFFERENT story, however, in this case... 

Good Luck
Joe


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks IgsEMT. Some of these are not ideal angles because I was the _*second shooter*_. Laura was the main shooter and working the main angles. This might explain some of the issues that you discussed. As for mom in the blue dress I would like to add that mom was pretty tall. With the heals she was actually about an inch or two taller then me and Im 6 ft. Now for #5 I think youre on to something here. Her body does look a bit flat from this angle. But from the main angle she would have appeared slimmer due to her having a slight turn. But Ill keep this in mind for my next shoot in a couple weeks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 2, 2012)

#1 - Not sure why you post that.  I do shoot my main shooter on action but usually either my main shooter is in focus, or the subject is in focus.  Your photo the focus is on the fireplace.

#2 - The key to 2nd shoot while doing formal shot is to shoot it so that the subject does not look like they are posing for someone else.  When I am the main shooter, there are times when I dont want the subject to look at the camera.  Sometimes I ask the 2nd shooter to shoot from certain angle and I ask the subject to look at the 2nd shooter.  Then the 2nd shooter will have some photos looking at the camera.  But even when they are not looking at the camera, there are angles you shoot from that will look like they are not posing for someone else.  When I 2nd shoot, I always tell them to never look at me.  Pay attention to the main.  Sometimes I shoot directly behind the main shooter so it looks like they are posing for me or just shoot it from entirely different angle.

For example, he was posing for main shooter.  He is actually looking at the main shooter.  I went all the way to the side of him.  I think I made a decent shot and have no doubt the main shooter will use this shot.






#3 - pretty good
#4 - too wide of a lens
#5 - not a good angle of her.  Her chin does not look good.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Schwetty. Good advice as well. First shot is mainly just for context. I was sad it did not come out better but it was just a snap and not a serious shot. Did not really get much direction from my lead. Really the only reason she wanted me there was for coverage during the ceremony and the all important kiss. And the bride did have a pretty weak chin but her nose looks good! Better is a more precise choice of words.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 2, 2012)

They look underexposed and a bit oof.  what were you shooting with?


----------



## Beast95 (Apr 2, 2012)

1 - what's the point? And everything is out of focus
2 - crop
3 & 4 - not too bad
5 - her nose looks reeeeeally big!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

From what I've seen and experienced over the last decade+ there are 2 general ways multiple crews work: 1 is they all are primary crews and are responsible for task (i.e. concentrate of side of a family) 2. One crew is a main while the 2nd (3rd, 4th, etc) are fillers. Main photographer as you know is responsible to get all the main stuff (hence the name) while fillers run around like chickens w/o heads getting all of those secondary stuff. 
An advise someone gave me when I first started shooting is keep in mind that these pictures are being printed and they cost $ (I started during film days). So today even though you're shooting digital and not printing every frame, IMAGINE that these pics are being printed and every crappy frame will be deducted from your salary (other then test shots). It isn't always possible, but as a second, 3rd, 4th, w/e number you are: you need to find those unique angles, views that the OTHER guy/gal didn't see or couldn't get for w/e reason. Take your time framing a shot, there's a reason why we used to frame with our fingers. http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/p...k110400065/9279410-photo-frame-by-fingers.jpg It isn't always possible, but it'll IMPROVE your skill very much. I like to come home and delete as little as possible (other then tests). On the jobs where I have those extra few seconds/minutes to formulate and plan out my shot, I come back with more keepers and quality frames to present to the clients.

Good Luck


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

Beast95 said:


> 1 - what's the point? And everything is out of focus
> 2 - crop
> 3 & 4 - not too bad
> 5 - her nose looks reeeeeally big!



1. just context. Not for client.
2. not for client. Just messing around.
3&4 - Shots that client might actually purchase! I was walking around getting little detail shots of the area. This is when I ran into mom. Will definitely crop down shot for better framing. I like how the cake came out. It was a pretty cake. 
5. I know!

Anybody want to help me with cropping #4?


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

> Anybody want to help me with cropping #4?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 2, 2012)

IgsEMT said:


> > Anybody want to help me with cropping #4?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422



I like it! Thanks Bro!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

No probs. From here you can crop an 8x10 as well w/o a problem.
Ask you self a question - which would you print to put on your wall as a 16x20 - full length or cropped?

Just heads up on somethings, if you get an opportunity to assist, rather then shoot, take it. You'll learn *a lot* this way


----------



## gsgary (Apr 2, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Thanks IgsEMT. Some of these are not ideal angles because I was the _*second shooter*_. Laura was the main shooter and working the main angles. This might explain some of the issues that you discussed. As for mom in the blue dress I would like to add that mom was pretty tall. With the heals she was actually about an inch or two taller then me and Im 6 ft. Now for #5 I think youre on to something here. Her body does look a bit flat from this angle. But from the main angle she would have appeared slimmer due to her having a slight turn. But Ill keep this in mind for my next shoot in a couple weeks.



You should have been shooting other things, fun interactive moments candids, some of these shots have no use


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 2, 2012)

> You should have been shooting other things, fun interactive moments candids, some of these shots have no use


In all fairness, I would have liked to see what else you shot that day


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 3, 2012)

gsgary said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks IgsEMT. Some of these are not ideal angles because I was the _*second shooter*_. Laura was the main shooter and working the main angles. This might explain some of the issues that you discussed. As for mom in the blue dress I would like to add that mom was pretty tall. With the heals she was actually about an inch or two taller then me and Im 6 ft. Now for #5 I think youre on to something here. Her body does look a bit flat from this angle. But from the main angle she would have appeared slimmer due to her having a slight turn. But Ill keep this in mind for my next shoot in a couple weeks.
> ...




I have another 4 gigs of pictures that I am waiting to get back from the lead. I have lots of other shots. This is why I labeled this a preview. Once I get the other shots I will post more.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 3, 2012)

IgsEMT said:


> > You should have been shooting other things, fun interactive moments candids, some of these shots have no use
> 
> 
> In all fairness, I would have liked to see what else you shot that day



You and me both. I have not got to see the rest yet.


----------

